# Extension application - references



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi, I finally made it to the Philippines and soon will have to go apply for my first extension for 29 days. I notice on the application that 2 character references in the Philippines are required but I do not know anybody here. Is it ok to add my girlfriend and her brother as references? Cannot add parents because they do not have a phone. My gf's family lives in the province and are poor. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I use my in-laws.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

On an application that I did, the agent filled that part in with her name.

No worries.

JM101


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Long term plans?*



rinavic said:


> Hi, I finally made it to the Philippines and soon will have to go apply for my first extension for 29 days. I notice on the application that 2 character references in the Philippines are required but I do not know anybody here. Is it ok to add my girlfriend and her brother as references? Cannot add parents because they do not have a phone. My gf's family lives in the province and are poor. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


Hi Rinavic, I know that in-laws are poor feeling, good luck with that. Do you have any long-term plans to stay here or is this just a long vacation for you, just curious because the costs keep adding up from all angles. :confused2:


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Put anybody you want. I put my wife and a cousin. When I first came we only needed 1 reference, they never check anyway. <Snip> I would put her parents and my phone number ha ha...


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I used my Wife and a relative of hers before getting my 13A, as said above, nobody ever checked.


----------



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for your help, i have one more question, what should i check for reason of extension ?
should i check pleasure ? or others reason specify, is it ok to say that im visiting my girlfriend?


----------



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> Hi Rinavic, I know that in-laws are poor feeling, good luck with that. Do you have any long-term plans to stay here or is this just a long vacation for you, just curious because the costs keep adding up from all angles. :confused2:






My plan is to get married later and sponsor my wife back to canada.
Because of the long processing times it could take maybe two years to do everything.

<Snip>


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Wife's cousin married a Canadian Jan 2014 and he was able to come back and bring her home exactly a year later.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

rinavic said:


> Thanks for your help, i have one more question, what should i check for reason of extension ?
> should i check pleasure ? or others reason specify, is it ok to say that im visiting my girlfriend?


I'd put pleasure to be safe.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Reason for extension*



rinavic said:


> Thanks for your help, i have one more question, what should i check for reason of extension ?
> should i check pleasure ? or others reason specify, is it ok to say that im visiting my girlfriend?


Well now I'm somewhat confused because you've said you're getting married so wouldn't she be your Finance, you're trying to work the marriage documents, I don't see why the truth can't be divulged, later when the PBI start asking more questions about your relationship.

I hope you get more responses but if you still haven't determined she's the one yet, I'm with Jon, I'd say your extending as a tourist.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I just renewed today and added my GF/Fiance as my reference.

Only needed one.

JM101


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

JM101 said:


> I just renewed today and added my GF/Fiance as my reference.
> 
> Only needed one.
> 
> JM101


 I always go the BI in Manila. Have always used my GF and her Mom as reference no one ever questions or contacts them. As to the reason I would think tourist or pleasure is reason enough. In the Philippines best to be honest but not complicate things if still working on your marraige approval. Not sure if that form is even looked at once you pass it through the window but as my lawyer always says ”tell the truth in as few words as you can and only exactly what they ask, Never ever provide the rope”


----------

